# My New Catch box



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is my new catch box. I can shoot at cans or at paper targets using this setup. JT
Here it is: 













There are three t- shirts that go through the top of the box. They are held there by a clamp. the can is hung from the top of the inside of the box. It goes through a small hole and is held by a little clamp.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Good job on the stop. Being a fearce can killer wannabe "LOL" i need to build a stop for indoor shootig.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you Dragonmaster. I encourage you to build one. JT


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

thats smittys shooting-range


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes I took different details from different catch boxes including Smitty's. JT


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Nicely done, JT. Now you can shoot all winter and not go crazy.







Good job.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you Pelleteer. JT


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work JT. Now you just have to go down to Walmart and get yourself a little bar magnet. It really makes life easier picking up the steel balls. Lookout cans! Flatband


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Gary. I did find it a little hard to get the ammo out. Maybe I will look into that. JT


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I just tilt my catch box up on one of it front corners, let the shot roll to it and scoop them up by hand. Tex


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Bill. JT


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice, I think I`ll make one too!









Chuff.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I need to add a few more t shirts. Some of my ammo bounced out. JT


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job Jt! Looks like you are set. Something else nice is to tape in a tight fitting piece of cardboard on a slant in the bottom of your box to make all the ammo roll to the front. Makes picking them up with a magnet even easier, or you could get really fancy and make a V on a slant and have the ammo roll to the front and out a hole in your box into a cup. Anyway, good shooting!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

smitty said:


> Great job Jt! Looks like you are set. Something else nice is to tape in a tight fitting piece of cardboard on a slant in the bottom of your box to make all the ammo roll to the front. Makes picking them up with a magnet even easier, or you could get really fancy and make a V on a slant and have the ammo roll to the front and out a hole in your box into a cup. Anyway, good shooting!


Thanks smitty. JT


----------

